# Kerdi in a storage cubby



## HandyHails (Feb 28, 2009)

I'm going to Kerdi a large shower on Monday. (11x5) I have a storage niche built and wrapped in drywall already. Just looking for a little direction as to a good wrinkle free method to get this storage area waterproofed along w/ the rest of the shower.

I'm thinking I'll kerdi the niche before the rest of the shower. Should it be the following?

1: inside corners x 4
2: kerdi band on inside corners
3: cut fabric to size for all five surfaces and install over kerdi band and inside corners
4: use kerdi band around outside corners

The reason I'm asking is that last time I built storage units into a shower (mine) I had a hell of a time getting these little areas to adhere smoothly w/ no wrinkles. I tried to use one piece of fabric and cut it into the area so everything just sort of overlapped. Five Kerdi jobs later, I'm going for the storage again and I am looking for best method for a smooth install.

Thanks,

Josh


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

I like to put a full piece of Kerdi on the back wall. I will then use Kerdi-Band on the sides, top & bottom. To finish, use the preformed inside/outside corner pieces. That has been the best method for me to not get crazy wrinkled, over-built up corners.


----------



## jarvis design (May 6, 2008)

I do recessed soap/shampoo niches on all my jobs...all with Kerdi. I use the preformed corners as well.


----------



## HandyHails (Feb 28, 2009)

Do you usually do the niche before or after the rest of the shower?


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

I'm goofy with my showers. I cover them from the floor up. That way, the overlap is always downward. I got it in my thick skull that way moisture will not want to penetrate the seam. 

Schluter says it doesn't matter which way the overlap is. So, the day I pound that into my head, I'll do the niches first.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Actually, I have used a few of the pre-formed niches. Super easy to install. No waterproofing necessary. 

I like the Duk Liners. Just use Kerdi-Fix to adhere the Kerdi to the lip of the Duk Liner and done!


----------



## HandyHails (Feb 28, 2009)

Yeah, I've seen those before. Unfortunately the niche here is custom and pretty big. I've been funny about the seems as well. I was running the kerdi horizontally so I could overlap the seams like roofing felt. The last shower I did, I ran the Kerdi vertically and that was way easier. I still do the pan first.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

That's funny! I install it horizontally, floor up too. :laughing:

Yes custom niches, I do it the way I described above.


----------



## HandyHails (Feb 28, 2009)

Cool. I know its pretty straight forward. I just need to get a few more under my belt till I feel completely confident in my ability to do it quickly AND perfectly.


----------



## TileTim (Jul 11, 2007)

I do a one piece kerdi niche - (the origami niche) and I do the niche after the walls.

Here are a few examples.
the redgard is in a steamer - I cut off the extra overlap at each corner and redgarded it for extra insurance. plus the build up sucks with all the overlapping - only bad thing bout Kerdi.


----------



## MAD Renovations (Nov 18, 2007)

TileTim said:


> I do a one piece kerdi niche - (the origami niche) and I do the niche after the walls.
> 
> Here are a few examples.
> the redgard is in a steamer - I cut off the extra overlap at each corner and redgarded it for extra insurance. plus the build up sucks with all the overlapping - only bad thing bout Kerdi.


 
Thats cool..... Thanks:thumbsup:


----------



## TileTim (Jul 11, 2007)

here is the template if ya wanna give it a go: and a finished pic of the - minus grout .

nowa days I would just for lesser $$ for mats use cbu and hydroban or for more $$ for mats use kedri board.

lots faster than the one piece kedri niche


----------



## HandyHails (Feb 28, 2009)

I've been itching to try hydroban but there is noone around that sells the stuff. I love the idea of the one piece, but it seems as though their is a week point on the inside corners if you don't seal them up w/ the Redguard. Is this correct?


----------



## CookeCarpentry (Feb 26, 2009)

HandyHails said:


> I've been itching to try hydroban but there is noone around that sells the stuff. I love the idea of the one piece, but it seems as though their is a week point on the inside corners if you don't seal them up w/ the Redguard. Is this correct?


Mohawk tile and marble in King of Prussia has Hydroban or can order it in.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Hey Tim, glad to see someone else uses profiles!!!!

Nice work!


----------



## JWilliams (Nov 11, 2008)

:jester:


----------



## JumboJack (Aug 14, 2007)

wwjfwd?


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

JumboJack said:


> wwjfwd?


Test it?


----------



## HS345 (Jan 20, 2008)

I use the Noble Niche on most of my showers, seal the Kerdi to the face with Kerdi Fix. 

Sometimes a custom niche is the only way to satisfy a customer, but most of the time you can find a Noble Niche to suit your needs. Pretty large selection.


----------



## HandyHails (Feb 28, 2009)

That's pretty slick. How thick is the back wall on those? Are the shelves pre sloped?


----------



## HS345 (Jan 20, 2008)

The back wall is about a 1/2" thick. The shelves are not pre-sloped, but it's no big deal to slope your tile with thinset.

Here's the one in the pic (#304 wide combo niche).


----------

